# Check this team out



## Bully (Jul 15, 2002)

PG - Jaric
SG - Q
SF - Maggette
PF - Wilcox
C - Ely

If Pike starts (like I think he should as their best outside shooter) then this is the Clippers SECOND TEAM. In one - three years this bunch could carry a franchise. It also could include multiple future all-stars. Ely is my sleeper - he will shock many his first year IMO.

Bully


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow. Scary. That just shows you how deep the Clippers really are. This is easily the deapest and most well rounded team in the league.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*The Clippers are not the deepest team in the league...*

The Blazers are...


C-Dale Davis
PF-Rasheed Wallace
SF-Scottie Pippen
SG-Bonzi Wells
PG-Jeff McInnis * They'll sign him

Bench:
Arvydas Sabonis *May sign 
Shawn Kemp
Ruben Patterson
Derek Anderson
Damon Stoudamire
Zach Randolph
Qyntel Woods
Steve Kerr
Jason Jennings
Federico Kammerichs


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

The Clipps are deeper than the Blazers:
Blazers:
Dale Davis
Rasheed Wallace
Bonzi Wells (although I think he'll sign elsewhere)
Scottie Pippen
Shawn Kemp
Ruben Patterson
Derek Anderson
Damon Stoudamire
Zach Randolph
Qyntel Woods
Steve Kerr
Jason Jennings
Sabonis is signing with the Lakers, Federico Kammerichs is staying in Europe, Jeff Mcinnis is signing with whomever gives him the most money and the Blazers only have 1.5 in exception, and Jennings may not even be signed because he has sucked in the summer leagues.

Clippers:
Andre Miller
Quentin Richardson
Lamar Odom
Elton Brand
Michael Olowokandi
Corey Maggette
Chris Wilcox
Melvin Ely
Marko Jaric
Keyon Dooling
Eric Piatkowski
Tremaine Fowlkes
Bryant Stith
Sean Rooks 

on both teams only the first 12 count for depth because only 12 are active so the Clipps by far have a younger and more talented group....Randolph and Woods are both over-rated and neither plays D or rebounds.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheGoods *
> The Clipps are deeper than the Blazers:
> Blazers:
> Dale Davis
> ...


Sabonis will not sign with the Lakers. The Lakers don't have enough money and the Blazers still own his rights. Jeff McInnis is closed to signing a deal with the Blazers. The Clipps may be younger but they are not deeper than the Blazers. You must be out of your mind. And Bonzi is also a Restricted Free Agent.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers are most definitely deeper than Portland.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Clipps are deeper with a sack load of talent*

Hands down, Arguments over...
The Clipp Joint are deeper, more talented & more behaved than the Blazers


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

Although the Clippers appear to look deeper than Portland, it just is not true. Portland will continue to have more success than the Clippers for at least two more years until the Clippers become more experienced and learn to work together. Only then will the Clippers turn themselves into a dynasty to be reckoned with.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Nah Clippers are deeper.. They got a great bench i bet there SL from there bench could probly do better then a few teams in the league and Portland is VERY old i mean Kemp aint gonna do anything anymore niether with Sabonis and Wells will sign somewhere esle..


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

The Clippers are much deeper than the Blazers, and what makes this funny is that the combined salleries of the Clip joints bench players is probably equal to that of Shawn Kemps alone. Even with millions and millions of dollars the Blazers can't assemble a better team than the Clippers.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spartansfan223</b>!
> Although the Clippers appear to look deeper than Portland, it just is not true. Portland will continue to have more success than the Clippers for at least two more years until the Clippers become more experienced and learn to work together.


Nope.

The Clippers work together just fine, and they will be better than Portland this year. Not two more years.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

Portland better than Clips? im with RD on this one, Clips better than Portland this coming year. MOST people would take Brand and Odom over Rasheed and Pippen, we don't even have to talk about Miller over Mighty Mouse/McGinnis.

Experience isn't an issue here since the only exp Blazers have are of killing themselves and acting like little braty kids.


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel (Aug 10, 2002)

Clippers:
Andre Miller - real good player 
Quentin Richardson - real good player
Lamar Odom - great player but way too much of a slacker
Elton Brand - great hard working player
Michael Olowokandi - good center but still overrated
Corey Maggette - decent, overrated
Chris Wilcox - unprooven, may be good may be a bust 
Melvin Ely - unprooven, may be good may be a bust 
Marko Jaric - idk, unprooven
Keyon Dooling - not very good, overrated
Eric Piatkowski - not very good
Tremaine Fowlkes - Horrible
Bryant Stith - Not very good
Sean Rooks - Horrible

Blazers:
Dale Davis - good
Rasheed Wallace - great player
Bonzi Wells (although I think he'll sign elsewhere) - real good
Scottie Pippen - good
Shawn Kemp - decent
Jeff McInnis - good 
Ruben Patterson - good
Derek Anderson - good
Damon Stoudamire - good
Zach Randolph - unprooven
Qyntel Woods - unprooven
Steve Kerr - not too good
Jason Jennings - idk, probaly horrible

Blazers are deeper but Clippers are younger, too many really bad player son the Clippers (Dooling, Piatkowski, Stith, Rooks, Fowlkes) and unprooven players (Wilcox, Ely, Jaric) to give them the edge over Portland.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Blazers are deeper but Clippers are younger, too many really bad player son the Clippers (Dooling, Piatkowski, Stith, Rooks, Fowlkes) and unprooven players (Wilcox, Ely, Jaric) to give them the edge over Portland.


Too bad none of the players you list for the Clips are horrible.

Dooling is not horrible. The jury is still out on how good he can become, but he is a quality backup

Eric Piatkowski is also far from horrible. Pike, like Dooling, is a quality backup. He's not starter material, but he has his role, and he is excellent at it. 

Yet another. Sean Rooks is not horrible. He is an excellent backup C.

And Tremaine Fowlkes really doesnt matter ... He's going to be on IR. And for being an IR player, he too is a good player.

You seem to rate players on a scale of if they are worth starters. Thats not how you do it. Certain guys are very good backups, and thats what Dooling, Pike, and Rooks are. They are FAR from horrible. Thats a ridiculous claim.

One little thing, even though it really doesnt matter. Andre Miller isn't just a real good player. He's a great player.

Oh, yeah, about your overrated comments. Those are absolutely laughable. You mention guys like Maggette and Dooling(and they are FAR from overrated) as overrated, then you call guys like Stoudamire, McInnis, Anderson and Kemp as good or decent, when each is overrated. 

Your opinion is clearly biased, and serves no purpose to this discussion.

The Clippers are younger, deeper, and most importantly, better than the Blazers.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

*Shawn Kemp decent?????*

How could you posibly say Shawn Kemp is decent? This guy makes about as much as the Clippers whole starting line up and all he does is get fat and snort coke. This is so obviously the work of an unrealistic Blazers fan. And how can you call Kandi and Maggette overrated?


----------

